# air conditioning installers villa martin area



## Stuart villa martin (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking for a reliable air conditioning installer in the villa martin area ,I only require install only as I can supply trade price from the uk (would install myself ,but then it would be a bus,s mans holiday )


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Stuart villa martin said:


> Looking for a reliable air conditioning installer in the villa martin area ,I only require install only as I can supply trade price from the uk (would install myself ,but then it would be a bus,s mans holiday )


Following the problems we have experienced over the last 5-6 years please be careful who you choose. 

Make sure they know more than how to install. Try to get a manufacturer approved company.

We have had so many problems and when the manufacturer's agent saw the installation he was appalled. 

I would try to get a recommendation from someone locally.


----------

